# A Word About Al Kramer and San-Val



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

So, I sent Al an email about ordering a Bachmann C-19 #346 last Friday, before Christmas.

I received a reply in minutes, with exact ordering information, through PayPal, and I followed the instructions and forwarded the money. Minutes later, I received another email from Al, verifying he had the money, and stating he would ship the locomotive at 4:00PM. My first email to him was around noon.

He sent me the tracking number later, and sure enough, just as he'd promised it went out that evening, and arrived - in perfect condition - on Christmas Eve.

Old-fashioned customer service like this should be applauded. Great Job, Al, and may I heartily recommend him and his business to everyone!

Thanks again, Al!

Robert Murphy


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Hahaha, Robert, that reminds me of the treatment Lorenz Schug got from Al Kramer. It was also fast...;-) Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can relate to your message of recommendation. I recently ordered some roll ez ball bearing wheelsets and Kadee supplies from him. He was very appreciative of my business and everything made it across the country in only a couple days. 
The roll ez ball bearing wheels are excellent quality. These do not seem to be as free spinning as LGB bearings because they are sealed instead of shielded. Under load, however, they do provide reduced resistance...for not much more than the cost of standard wheels.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've bought several items from Al via the ebay store and its always been top notch.


----------

